# Funny Xtranormal Videos



## 46Young (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNVscJ5AkK4&feature=related

The ambulances may be yellow where you live, but that does not make them a taxi."    Sweet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o9v4njVBCs&NR=1

This one is the best by far (an EMT-CC is the NYS equivalent of an EMT-I elsewhere)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSqH8Chp3DA

Vollie bashing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRNrSr3AjXc&NR=1

Enjoy!


----------



## 46Young (Feb 12, 2010)

One more:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGU_zN8xf0I&feature=related

These are addictive, LPN=let's play nurse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COQp-oLludo&feature=related


----------

